# 49' B6 done



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 31, 2017)

Got this awesome pile a while back from Caber bikeyard, thought it would make a nice crusty rider. It cleaned up a lot better than I thought. Needed wheels, tires and a seat, so got them on here. Sheared off 3 of the 4 nuts on the pedals, so picked some better pedals form the CABE also. Got as many dents out of the fenders as I could and had a hell of a time trying to straighten the fender braces. Only brand new parts were a new fenderlight lens and stem bolt from ebay that I tried to patina to match. Definitely my new favorite bike. Appreciate the good deals on needed parts from some cool azz members.


----------



## Dave K (Mar 31, 2017)

Nice work.


----------



## Kato (Mar 31, 2017)

Perfect - Kool bike !!!


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 1, 2017)

That's got a good look. Awesome rider


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 1, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Got this awesome pile a while back from Caber bikeyard, thought it would make a nice crusty rider. It cleaned up a lot better than I thought. Needed wheels, tires and a seat, so got them on here. Sheared off 3 of the 4 nuts on the pedals, so picked some better pedals form the CABE also. Got as many dents out of the fenders as I could and had a hell of a time trying to straighten the fender braces. Only brand new parts were a new fenderlight lens and stem bolt from ebay that I tried to patina to match. Definitely my new favorite bike. Appreciate the good deals on needed parts from some cool azz members.View attachment 444293 View attachment 444294 View attachment 444295 View attachment 444296 View attachment 444297 View attachment 444300 View attachment 444301 View attachment 444304 View attachment 444305 View attachment 444307 View attachment 444309 View attachment 444312 View attachment 444313 View attachment 444315 View attachment 444317 View attachment 444319 View attachment 444321
> 
> View attachment 444298
> 
> ...



A SCHWINN SAVED IS A SCHWINN EARNED!


----------



## frank 81 (Apr 1, 2017)

It's A Beauty!!!


----------



## XBPete (Apr 1, 2017)

Great job with a super ride resulting from your efforts.. looks very cool!


----------



## Awhipple (Apr 1, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## SHO2010 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sweet ride. Very well done.


----------



## robertc (Apr 2, 2017)

Very cool indeed.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 3, 2017)

Super job! Awesome look, and these are great riding bikes! Joe


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Apr 3, 2017)

Congrats on leaving it original! It looks great!


----------



## schwinnguy (Apr 16, 2017)

Came out great!


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 17, 2017)

Great Job !


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi there, I posted a thread on removing rust from original paint. You can to get this even cleaner if you want. All of the rust on the original ivory will come off.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/remove-rust-from-paint.109072/#post-717051


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 19, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> Hi there, I posted a thread on removing rust from original paint. You can to get this even cleaner if you want. All of the rust on the original ivory will come off.
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/remove-rust-from-paint.109072/#post-717051



Your tank came out nice, appreciate the tip, but it's just crusty enough for my liking.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Apr 19, 2017)

I think your bike looks good just the way it is too. I just figured I would mention it. Take care, and thanks!


----------

